# feels like back of thighs swelling with blood???



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

last few weeks i have been getting up and when in the kitchen making breakfast my legs to the point of hurting are feeling like the back of my thighs down to my knee are swelling ang can feel it even worse if i tense my mid like squeezing 1 out lol. also i have had varicus vains for a few years now (not terrible as im 22 but visible lumps and bumps on calfs and shin) so the pain is not that low as it it would be on a bad day with those.

Anybody an ideas? starting to get on my tits with the pain.

Thanks

:cursing:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Could be a back problem,need to get looked at realy--You do mean hamstrings dont you!


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

yes but it doesnt feel like a muscle problem. if that makes sense


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jonsey911 said:


> yes but it doesnt feel like a muscle problem. if that makes sense


Totaly,if you have a trapped nerve it can set off pain anywhere(depending how high in spine))from feet to fingers even jaw!Normaly easy fix.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Just be aware mate you might be more prone to blod clots so if there is continued swelling get in touch with a doctor.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Just be aware mate you might be more prone to blod clots so if there is continued swelling get in touch with a doctor.


Yup for sure,hence my suggestion too,so there you go Op worth it a?


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Totaly,if you have a trapped nerve it can set off pain anywhere(depending how high in spine))from feet to fingers even jaw!Normaly easy fix.


to cause it in both legs?


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Just be aware mate you might be more prone to blod clots so if there is continued swelling get in touch with a doctor.


what does this mean? what can the doctor do about this?

Tha DR was my next step if i had no info on here, end ofweek it will be though so got another week of it


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Yup for sure,hence my suggestion too,so there you go Op worth it a?


think its looking that way, cant stand doctors, am sure what ever i go they just fob me off with ibeprofen haha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jonsey911 said:


> to cause it in both legs?


It is poss,without too much detail and not a diagnosis but this can happen......You lift something and a nerve traps L3 or 4 (lower spine)it sets up a chain of events including abdominal spasms and tilts your pelvis out of line by other reactions therein,your hams then go into overdrive trying to correct it------result =PAIN/BURNING/TIGHTNESS visit doc and an osteo!


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

BIGLBS385 said:


> It is poss,without too much detail and not a diagnosis but this can happen......You lift something and a nerve traps L3 or 4 (lower spine)it sets up a chain of events including abdominal spasms and tilts your pelvis out of line by other reactions therein,your hams then go into overdrive trying to correct it------result =PAIN/BURNING/TIGHTNESS visit doc and an osteo!


lifting somethig? as in wieghts or something simple?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jonsey911 said:


> lifting somethig? as in wieghts or something simple?


Could have just pushed a siht out too hard,it is a weird one.


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Could have just pushed a siht out too hard,it is a weird one.


 :surrender:

Trip to Dr octopuss it is then ay lads


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Jonsey911 said:


> what does this mean? what can the doctor do about this?
> 
> Tha DR was my next step if i had no info on here, end ofweek it will be though so got another week of it


Research your symptomns on the net. I think I know what you are talking about though there is weird discomfort that occurs and evokes a pressure like sensation down the lower back and into thighs etc...

Is that what you mean?

Sounds like a nerve has been irritated or something along those lines. I am no doctor so if you feel deep down there is concern tell the doctor


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jonsey911 said:


> :surrender:
> 
> Trip to Dr octopuss it is then ay lads


Good luck,let us know on this thread!


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Research your symptomns on the net. I think I know what you are talking about though there is weird discomfort that occurs and evokes a pressure like sensation down the lower back and into thighs etc...
> 
> Is that what you mean?
> 
> Sounds like a nerve has been irritated or something along those lines. I am no doctor so if you feel deep down there is concern tell the doctor


my lower back seems ok but awhile ago i pulled a lower back muscle but ever since i have always had it giving me jip, i mean it has always been there now and again nearly everyday since but hasnt gotten any worse since this started so maybe not linked? thanks


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Good luck,let us know on this thread!


i will do, doctors friday

EDIT:Hopefully!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Jonsey911 said:


> my lower back seems ok but awhile ago i pulled a lower back muscle but ever since i have always had it giving me jip, i mean it has always been there now and again nearly everyday since but hasnt gotten any worse since this started so maybe not linked? thanks


Yeah I'd say it is a lower back issue I have experienced the exact same thing many times


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Yeah I'd say it is a lower back issue I have experienced the exact same thing many times


As i thought too at L3 OR L4 disks.


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Yeah I'd say it is a lower back issue I have experienced the exact same thing many times


what did you do to resolve this? thanks


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

BIGLBS385 said:


> As i thought too at L3 OR L4 disks.


RESULT!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Jonsey911 said:


> what did you do to resolve this? thanks


Flexibility exercises mate and literally just hitting, not hard though, the buttock and lower back area to increase circulation. I don't train these days anyway mate it has helps but still got issues.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jonsey911 said:


> RESULT!


Sounds far worse than is the disc has probably just got a nerve pinched into it,an osteo will merely release it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

While you're at the Drs, is it worth seeing if they can help with your varicose veins too? 22 is young to be suffering with those.


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Flexibility exercises mate and literally just hitting, not hard though, the buttock and lower back area to increase circulation. I don't train these days anyway mate it has helps but still got issues.


so just exercise and stretches in general? thanks


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

Crystalpippa said:


> While you're at the Drs, is it worth seeing if they can help with your varicose veins too? 22 is young to be suffering with those.


i have been a while ago but just give me sum socks/tights that are VERY tight and hold them in place. wore them once and was more irritating than vains. walking helps my vains


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Jonsey911 said:


> so just exercise and stretches in general? thanks


it helps for me. try it. Tight hams and buttocks can cause niggles in the lower back for me


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> it helps for me. try it. Tight hams and buttocks can cause niggles in the lower back for me


Morning and night stretches?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

Jonsey911 said:


> i have been a while ago but just give me sum socks/tights that are VERY tight and hold them in place. wore them once and was more irritating than vains. walking helps my vains


So if you're not wearing the stockings, they are doing nothing to help you. And the stockings won't necessarily prevent the veins getting worse. I'd recommend telling your doctor that you don't wear them, they are uncomfortable, you're 22 and feel uncomfortable wearing them too because you train in a gym etc. And ask if there a permanent treatment for them. They don't sound too large so you can probably get an injectable treatment under local anaesthetic if you persist with complaining to your doctor.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> it helps for me. try it. Tight hams and buttocks can cause niggles in the lower back for me


I would wager though that you are treating symptom and not cause,trapped nerves set up reactions,one of which is spasms in rear of legs and buttocks,fact.I am talking from painful experience on/off since age of 22 and an accident,i am now 48 and lift heavy deads etc.when the pain comes i go to osteo and he sorts it every time(touch wood)The doctor as Op fears is probably going to give pain relief-again treating symptom not cause.however it is prudent to remind ourselves what GP stands for.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Jonsey911 said:


> Morning and night stretches?


Well I used to do them after the muscle was warmed up but yeah you can do them whenever. Takes a while to get good flexibility though don't over stretch until it hurts just build up to them imo.

I always punch my arrse and lower back to help circulation, not too hard but hard enough. Do this throughout the day


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Well I used to do them after the muscle was warmed up but yeah you can do them whenever. Takes a while to get good flexibility though don't over stretch until it hurts just build up to them imo.
> 
> I always punch my arrse and lower back to help circulation, not too hard but hard enough. Do this throughout the day


Can i punch your **** too?You would have to sing for me though?---sorry Op ---private joke!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Can i punch your **** too?You would have to sing for me though?---sorry Op ---private joke!


Jog on you dirty fekker!

I only fcuk welsh


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

Crystalpippa said:


> So if you're not wearing the stockings, they are doing nothing to help you. And the stockings won't necessarily prevent the veins getting worse. I'd recommend telling your doctor that you don't wear them, they are uncomfortable, you're 22 and feel uncomfortable wearing them too because you train in a gym etc. And ask if there a permanent treatment for them. They don't sound too large so you can probably get an injectable treatment under local anaesthetic if you persist with complaining to your doctor.


to be fair i havnt had any [problem with my calfs for while now just cant wear shorts haha.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

Do you mean you won't wear them because you're self-conscious? Get 'em treated!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I think selated copper helps them, varicus veins.

EXCUSE MY FAKKIN SPELLING


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

Crystalpippa said:


> Do you mean you won't wear them because you're self-conscious? Get 'em treated!


no i look a **** already haha. just didnt wear them and dont have them anymore, they dont hurt now just get ball of 'blood' in back of my knee


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jonsey911 said:


> no i look a **** already haha. just didnt wear them and dont have them anymore, they dont hurt now just get ball of 'blood' in back of my knee


Do you need aspirin every day as a precauction?I know little about these bleeders(pun intended)


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Do you need aspirin every day as a precauction?I know little about these bleeders(pun intended)


no dont take anything mate


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

what can i do when i wake up to make the pain barable till it starts getting better? thanks


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Jonsey911 said:


> what can i do when i wake up to make the pain barable till it starts getting better? thanks


If the pain is that bad see a doctor.

You will just get referred to get an x ray. Don't hesitate to see a professional mate seriously.


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> If the pain is that bad see a doctor.
> 
> You will just get referred to get an x ray. Don't hesitate to see a professional mate seriously.


what will an xray pick up?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Jonsey911 said:


> what will an xray pick up?


It might be a back issue so your spine maybe!>>>!!!

DUHHHHHHHHHHH

SOME PEOPLE LOL :lol:


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> It might be a back issue so your spine maybe!>>>!!!
> 
> DUHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> SOME PEOPLE LOL :lol:


lol thanks.

i will update everyone when i get back from Dr's at end of week


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

drs tommorow, been stretching my hamstrings morning and night and few times through the day, its deffinatly made itr better, so we know the problem, time to find the cure


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jonsey911 said:


> drs tommorow, been stretching my hamstrings morning and night and few times through the day, its deffinatly made itr better, so we know the problem, time to find the cure


Yes


----------

